# Snowbird Retriever Club



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

any news to report so far?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open did not finish first series. I don't know about the Am. Q going to water marks in the morning with 13 dogs. My book is in the car so I don't have numbers in front of me. Sorry.

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck, Andy....and "Ticket"!!

Judy


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

We only lasted for 3 series but we are looking forward to running next weekend. 

Ticket and I had only 2 days to train together this week - I had not seen her since December. So 3 series was not bad.

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Not bad at all!! Bet you are thrilled to have her back.. 

Good Luck next weekend!

Judy


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone know who's still in the Q?


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

13 back in Q for water marks Sat. 8 a.m.: 2, 4, 6, 12, 22, 24, 27, 28, 29, 33, 34, 36, 39.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Wayne. Good luck in the AM.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd Series

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,16,17,18,19,20,21,22

total 19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the third series

1,2,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,16,17,18,20,21

16 total


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Derby Callbacks to the 4th:

2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results
1st- #16 Buster H/Patti Roberts
2nd- #10 Willie H/Jim Beck
3rd- #4 Gator H/Bruce Halverson
4th- #13 Blaze H/Barb Younglove
RJ -#21 Taser H/John Marr

Jams- 2,5,8,12,17,18,20

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 1st- #16 Buster H/Patti Roberts
> 2nd- #10 Willie H/Jim Beck
> 3rd- #4 Gator H/Bruce Halverson
> ...


Way to go Patti!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

OMG! I am so excited that Buster won. Congrats to Patti Roberts!

Vikki
(Buster's breeder)


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

What about the open is Grady still in there?


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 1st- #16 Buster H/Patti Roberts
> 2nd- #10 Willie H/Jim Beck
> 3rd- #4 Gator H/Bruce Halverson
> ...


Congrats to Jim Beck and Willie on his 2nd and John Marr on his RJ


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

...,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats to Bruce Halvorsen and Gator on their third in the derby! Also to owner Brad Fahlgren!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Snowbird O/H Amateur placements:

1st AFC Dotty's Cruisen Mach Three Brad Bellmore
2nd FC AFC Hardscrabble's Storm Warning Mitch Brown
3rd FC AFC Hardscrabble Carbunnation Judy Rasmuson
4th FC AFC Adams Acres Muddy Creek Jerry Younglove
RJ FC AFC Great Bunns of Fire Lynne Dubose
JAM Hardscrabble Roxie McBunn Bill Benson
JAM FC AFC Justin Time Zoe's Nine-One One Jerry Younglove
JAM TaylorLab's Sugar And Spice MH Sue Taylor
JAM FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker Judy Powers
JAM FC AFC Machthree"s Edge Brad Bellmore
JAM RPM Hammer Roger Magnusson
JAM FC AFC Gimme Five More Mac Dubose
JAM Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH Bev Burns


----------



## Mach three jr (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to pops and Razor on the am WIN!!!!! Great start to the year with the win and getting qaulified for the national!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any open results


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Good job John Marr and Jimmy Beck. How does GA compare to Tx for training?




Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 1st- #16 Buster H/Patti Roberts
> 2nd- #10 Willie H/Jim Beck
> 3rd- #4 Gator H/Bruce Halverson
> ...


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Pattie Roberts and Buster on the derby 1st!!!


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

1st FC-AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade/Mike Lardy 
2nd FC - AFC Hardscrabble's Storm Warning/Mitchel Brown/Margot Brown 
3rd Seaside's Pelican Pete/Steve Yozamp/Lynn Troy 
4th Bear Vince of abby/Don Preston 4th

Jams
26, 25, 30, 31, 41, 42, 46, 60, 62, 66, 74, 78, 81, 84


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

A big congratulations to Grady (Buster's dad) and Chad Baker on his first place with Mike Lardy.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> 1st FC-AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade/Mike Lardy
> 2nd FC - AFC Hardscrabble's Storm Warning/Mitchel Brown/Margot Brown
> 3rd Seaside's Pelican Pete/Steve Yozamp/Lynn Troy
> 4th Bear Vince of abby/Don Preston 4th
> ...



Yessirreeee!!!!! Having seen Grady at the workshop-he is the real deal!! To have had such extensive surgeries and come back like he wasn't always 100%-that's amazing!! He also is a NICE dog. I was walking/airing my dog near his truck & he was staked out. He has THE most laid back personality-he saves his intensity for the line. I won't claim to know him like people that "know" him, but you can see he's something special.

Congratulations Mike & his owner too!!!

M


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Chad on Grady's Blue and Travelers jam. Pretty good father son combo.............


----------

